# [long] pppoe problem with the kernel I built

## plafle

Following the instructions given in another topic, I installed gentoo 1.2 from stage 1 with an unpatched Install CD (with no ppp/rp-pppoe inside). I had them burned on another CD, and I installed them in my chrooted environment.

ADSL was working fine and I could go from stage 1 to the end of the Install process, downloading and compiling the sources.

Here is the ifconfig eth0 at this step

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:BF:4C:42:67  
> 
>           inet addr:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
> ...

 

This device is ne2k-pci modprobed.

I compiled my kernel with support for ne2k-pci and 3c509.

When I boot on my kernel, adsl-start can't connect me anymore. Here is the ifconfig -c at this step :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:60:97:34:7E:83  
> 
>           inet addr:192.168.0.55  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
> ...

 

Notice that on boot time, my kernel sets my ne2k device up on eth1 (the MAC address).

The device works well since I can ping and ftp through it on my network. The other device (eth0) doesn't work so I ifconfiged it down. I just changed eth0 to eth1 in pppoe.conf.

When I launch adsl-start the leds on my modem blink a little so it means that it is well connected.

I tried running it whith $DEBUG set to 1, and the diagnostic log doesn't detect anything...

What could it be ???

----------

## pjp

Does cat /proc/interrupts reveal any IRQ conflicts?

----------

## plafle

no conflict detected   :Sad: 

----------

## plafle

Any other Idea ? It is my first time Linux, so I'm a real n00b   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pilla

What route -n  shows?

 *plafle wrote:*   

> Any other Idea ? It is my first time Linux, so I'm a real n00b  

 

----------

## plafle

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Output of netstat -n -r
> 
> Kernel IP routing table
> ...

 

I initialy didn't want to put it in this post because it is long and with comments, but here is the debug output of start-adsl :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> * The following section contains information about your system
> ...

 

----------

## pilla

Uhmmmm looks like you are not setting the default gateway.

 *Bloody Bastard wrote:*   

> What route -n  shows?
> 
>  *plafle wrote:*   Any other Idea ? It is my first time Linux, so I'm a real n00b   

 

----------

## plafle

 :Sad:  Do I need a default gateway ?

This machine is designed to be THE gateway of the network... I'm not sure to understand what you mean...

----------

## px

 *Quote:*   

> Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument 

 

Try in your kernel config to active tty, and in network config put 

ppp, pppoe, ppp sync, pppasync as module

then in modules.autoload:

ppp_generic

ppp_async

ppp_synctty

pppoe

slhc

Also I don't know if it change anything, try ifconfig ethX 10.0.0.10 broadcast 10.0.0.255 netmask 255.0.0.0 where ethX is your eth connecterd to modem

----------

## plafle

That's OK, you were right. I recompiled my kernel with every ppp options checked and now it works well.

I'm posting this reply from this config  :Smile: 

The forum looks just a little weird in text mode through lynx  :Wink: 

Thanks !!!

----------

